# new 2 ray crown tail



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

ok so as the usual story goes, i went into the pet shop for dog toy but decided to check the betas. it was the scraps, the fin damage the listless yada yada yada
this guy. has been there a week hes only young and took my eye at once. I called the boyfriend seeing as theres the "NO MORE FISH" thing he says ever time, it wwent like this
Me: how long will i have the 6 bay of your friends?
him: I dont know why?
Me: i found a cute little ct hes so cute and been here a week.
him: is he the same old colours?
Me: no hes like a silver bluey
Him: GET A GREEN ONE
Me: there is no greens 
Him: ok fine get him then

so looks like i still need to get bf a green beta lol




i dont see any fin damage hes just still growing.:-D:-D

the name Marshall keeps popping into my head.

so hes sitting in the photography tank in the sun beside me for photos so ill be right back with pics


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

View attachment 30464


View attachment 30465


View attachment 30466


View attachment 30467


the last i had to edit the colour scheme a little to show his blue areas lol


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

He is pretty! All the time i try to get my mom to get one she says no. Soon she says she'll get one and name him (or her ) Bob.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

my yellow dudes called Sponge bob.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

ALSO noted after putting camera away it looks like marshall is wearing eye shadow if you look from the top its a greeny colour lol


----------



## Wyvern (May 19, 2011)

Abby - you have a puppy right?


For cheap dog toys I would advice make your own! A 500ml water bottle with a handful of unpopped popcorn in (just an outside toy tho - very noisy ).

Also use an old denim and cut the legs into strips, plait 3 strips together and tie it off or bribe your mum to stitch it. Perfect for tug of war and chasing games as well as fetch!

Sorry for the off topic - im a BIG dog lover and Ive actually been to a school to train how to train dogs 

The CT is so cute!


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

Wyvern said:


> Abby - you have a puppy right?
> 
> 
> For cheap dog toys I would advice make your own! A 500ml water bottle with a handful of unpopped popcorn in (just an outside toy tho - very noisy ).
> ...


thanks fo the advice, my dogs kinda EAT that kinda thing loop the only thing they can't or don't destroy is rubber ( the hard toys) and ropes 
today I got him a hard rubber ball with a bell inside it no squeeky toys for us they drive us mad lol an a rubber horse shoe/rope thing


----------



## Wyvern (May 19, 2011)

Hehehe just PM me for any tips or advice  

The idea with the cheap ones is so that they can destroy it  Another nice toy is a rubber ball (NEVER tennis balls) on a rope. We actually use them as our training toys and they are only allowed to play with them once a day to keep the dogs interested in it.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

yeh i dont give tennis balls any more they destroy them and eat them. we go the hard kongs and hard rubber toys they are lasting and what not. i also throw down soft toys but only when im there to supervise and i also check them daily for wear and tear. if they start to tear i replace them so no sneak pulls them to pieces.


----------



## KristinM (Jun 7, 2011)

Mine love the toilet roll cores! ha ha! cheap, available and broken in seconds! 

Wyvern, PM me about your training! im a huge dog fan! and I'm a registered breeder. Starting my little boy on agility soon, cant wait! 

Marshall is gorgeous! I saw one in the local store similar to him but just a little older with more fins and if he is there there weekend then im going back for him! They're rather adictive!


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

i dont like having to pick the bits up or have the chance that my pup may get it stuck or get sick from chewing the wrong things.


----------



## Ashleigh (May 28, 2011)

Omg a betta with a nose piercing!!!!!!!!! :d


----------



## Ashleigh (May 28, 2011)




----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

Ashleigh said:


> Omg a betta with a nose piercing!!!!!!!!! :d


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:hahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## inkrealm (May 15, 2011)

AMAZING coloring, he looks like the sky  
Marshal is a cute name for him haha, 
and he DOES look like he has a nose ring!  I'm kindof jealous of that haha ^-^ 
he has big eyes though, 
I bet he'll be stunning when he heals up <3


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

inkrealm said:


> AMAZING coloring, he looks like the sky
> Marshal is a cute name for him haha,
> and he DOES look like he has a nose ring!  I'm kindof jealous of that haha ^-^
> he has big eyes though,
> I bet he'll be stunning when he heals up <3



you may have misunderstood. hes the only one at the store that was ok. the rest were missing 50-90% of tails. the girls were NO JOKE |------| < that big and all dull n stressed.

hes only about 3months old.


----------



## inkrealm (May 15, 2011)

Abby- 
pardon? >< 
I was just talking about him, what was posted in the first post...


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

inkrealm said:


> Abby-
> pardon? ><
> I was just talking about him, what was posted in the first post...


lol my bad, ill try again. There were like 9 males and Marshall was the ONLY one with no fin damage. apparently they are using a crap supplier atm, Marsh was the only good one and he was there a week!


also found out today not to buy from overseas ( atm) as apparently they are culling one in every 10 (?) fish to autopsy for diseases if there is disease present then the entire shipment are culled. and she advised me not to buy any of her stock till after stocktake as the quality is bad (shes really nice)


----------



## kif3 (May 10, 2011)

naw! XD hes gorgeous <3 i cant wait to see him when he colours up :33


----------



## inkrealm (May 15, 2011)

Abby- oh, I think I see how the response stemmed, sorry haha, 
it may have een fin rot that developed once they were already there.... unless they usually take good care of their bettas in store? all our bettas at our store generally have it, some worse than others,and their water is filthy. they just don't take care of them very well <T^T> 

and ah D: poor fish :/ maybe it's required for quarantine, I'm not sure how all that works... still though  at least she told you >< that was nice of her ^-^; 
and it would suck if you picked out a fish and found out it had been culled D:

also does your boy himself have fin rot from the store? or are they're crowns really short when they're young? 
or come to think of that, is it just the style of the crown? ^-^; I've never had one before so I'm not sure how their tails go ^-^; they're really gorgeous though <3


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

inkrealm said:


> Abby- oh, I think I see how the response stemmed, sorry haha,
> *it may have een fin rot that developed once they were already there.... unless they usually take good care of their bettas in store? *all our bettas at our store generally have it, some worse than others,and their water is filthy. they just don't take care of them very well <T^T>
> 
> and ah D: poor fish :/ maybe it's required for quarantine, I'm not sure how all that works... still though  at least she told you >< that was nice of her ^-^;
> ...




no this was mass fighting and low quality fish to begin with due to a different supplier one fih had NO fins at all bar a whisp of tail. i felt so bad for him.

Marsh is only about 3 months old so hes still growing his rays will lengthen as he grows. no no in rot he was the exception of the batch


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Abby said:


> lol my bad, ill try again. There were like 9 males and Marshall was the ONLY one with no fin damage. apparently they are using a crap supplier atm, Marsh was the only good one and he was there a week!
> 
> 
> also found out today not to buy from overseas ( atm) as apparently they are culling one in every 10 (?) fish to autopsy for diseases if there is disease present then the entire shipment are culled. and she advised me not to buy any of her stock till after stocktake as the quality is bad (shes really nice)


Are you talking about the new batch-testing legislation? That doesn't come into effect until September and will effectively stop importation of anything but mass-produced, poor-quality bettas. I'm pretty sure you can still import in your betta and not have AQIS kill it. I know Jodi-Lea is still getting in imports from Thailand.


----------



## inkrealm (May 15, 2011)

awww poor guy D: 

so I guess on crowntails it's easy to guess their age ^-^ good to know, thankyou  
I'm glad he's good and healthy


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

LittleBettaFish said:


> Are you talking about the new batch-testing legislation? That doesn't come into effect until September and will effectively stop importation of anything but mass-produced, poor-quality bettas. I'm pretty sure you can still import in your betta and not have AQIS kill it. I know Jodi-Lea is still getting in imports from Thailand.



not sure hey i havent imported anything yet. But she also told me that there isnt much point in buying from her till stocktakes over and they go back to their other supplier then the fish quality will pick up


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

No worries. Just thought I'd let you know just in case. The cost of importing a single betta over here is so astronomical I just can't bring myself to justify it. We really need some more good breeders here <sigh>.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

LittleBettaFish said:


> No worries. Just thought I'd let you know just in case. The cost of importing a single betta over here is so astronomical I just can't bring myself to justify it. We really need some more good breeders here <sigh>.


whatchu talkin bout we got GREAT breeders here ill inbox you the site i have 9 fish i bought from sydney nd i want so many more lol


----------

